# Fs:eheim wet/dry 2227 -PRICE DROP



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

I picked up this filter from a member about 2 months ago , it was brand new in the box , it is currently running , ive upgraded to something bigger !

i have the box , directions and will include the original media !! $$ 220 

Eheim 2227 aquarium Wet/Dry Filter

Eheim Filter Wet/Dry 2227-37 w/ Media


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump for a super nice filter [email protected]! eheim are the best ..


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

saturday morning bump fest [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

BigFatLyre said:


> very nice.


thanks are ya interested ? its a great filter and pretty much brand new [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

sunday morning bump time [email protected]! $$ 220


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

good deal man..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

price drop !! $$ 219 .99 

thanks..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump it up !!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> price drop !! $$ 219 .99
> 
> thanks..


hahah, didn't see this coming. Greatest drop ever


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hondas3000 said:


> hahah, didn't see this coming. Greatest drop ever


NOPE THIS IS .. price now $$ 200 bucks , i paid 250 ...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

WOW ?? This economy sure sucks [email protected]! bump ......


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> good deal man..


thanks !! have i mentioned this filter is 3 months old , includes all sponges and media ?? spraybar and all the goodies ...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

to the top [email protected]!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

wow no one biting?


----------

